# مواصفات وتسليح حامله الطائرات الامريكيه الانتربريز



## marine_eng (18 أغسطس 2007)

:78: :78: :78: :78: :78: :78: :78: :78: :78: :78: :78: :78:

:1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :73:


----------



## marine_eng (18 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## marine_eng (18 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## ريمون عدلي (18 أغسطس 2007)

شكر لك اخي المهندس علي هذه المعلومات القيمه

هل من صور اكثر

شكرااااااااا


----------



## tigerbrave (18 أغسطس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marine_eng (18 أغسطس 2007)

upupupup


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور ما رين انج - ويعم لو تقدر تجيب تفاصيل كمان يبقى كتر خيرك ..


----------



## merohussein (19 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور أخى الكريم بس لو تقدر تنزل صور كتير يكون كتر خيرك


----------



## السيد البحار (22 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم

موضوع جميل جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_shouman (29 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/هيما (7 سبتمبر 2007)

جميل و مشكور


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (9 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اين الموضوع اخي العزيز؟؟


----------



## gadoo20042004 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الموضوع فين يا ريت تعيده تانى


----------



## ابن البلد (6 أكتوبر 2007)

لم تظهر الصور عندي 
وللأسف
لكن مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## اسو عباس (9 أكتوبر 2007)

ههههههههههههللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (10 أكتوبر 2007)

خى بارك الله فيك اين موضوعك انا لا اراه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 أكتوبر 2007)

لم تظهر الصور للأسف
لكن مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## galal980 (12 يونيو 2011)

لم تظهر الصور للأسف


----------



## galal980 (1 مارس 2013)

الصورة


----------



## علي سالم الليبي (19 مايو 2013)

هل فكرت يوما بالوقت الذي بين الصلاة والاذان .
يا بن ادم عندما تولد يؤذن في اذنك بدون صلاة ، وعندما تموت يصلى عليك بدون أذان .
فحياتك هي الوقت بين الاذان والصلاة .أستثمرها في عبادة الله ..!

Did you ever think the time between prayer and earpieces.
Did you ever think the time between prayer and earpieces.
O son of Adam, when the generated adhaan in your ear without a prayer, 
and when you die family pray you without adhaan (earpieces.).

Your life is the time between earpieces and prayer. 
Invested in the worship of God ..!


----------



## ali abualaes (26 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------

